# Max supported NICs (freebsd 10.3)



## Abdullah (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello
I am running freebsd 10.3 on lanner FW 8759. By default it has 8 Intel GbE (igb) Ports which run fine. I had a spare PCIE 8 ports  (intel i350) expansion slot. After installing it i was expecting the number of ports to be shown as 16 but instead it only shows 12. Is it freebsd limitation or do i need to make some adjustments to system tunables? 
Thanks


----------

